# Tying glo-bugs, need help



## quix20 (Jan 14, 2001)

i think he is talking about the egg loop. i dont know how to describe it, but i know alot of guys down on the st. joe use it with fresh skein bounced behind the boat. i have seen that shown in a mag a few weeks back, but cant for the life of me remember how to tie it!!


----------



## fishguts (May 17, 2002)

This is what he's talking about. http://www.wnrmag.com/stories/1997/apr97/steelhed.htm
OSD, I'm definately ging to give that a try. Do you bring the yarn up on both sides of the hook (split ) or to one side?
Thanks again, your tips are always GREAT!


----------



## Old Steelhead Dude (Jan 5, 2003)

OK yes I have used this type of loop to Pier fishing with skane spawn, but not yarn or yarn flys but I guess it would be good way to find out what color was working,

Fishguts don't split the yarn on both sides of the hook just tie it to the one side.


Good Luck.
OSD.


----------



## flyingcrayfish (Mar 5, 2003)

Great trick with the pen Oh Great One ,
it looked llike you only had one strand of yarn on there for a egg, or did I miss a step some where?
I usually wrap a piece at the top of the hook and on the second wrap it rotates to the bottom then I add another piece to top clip top & bottom seperatly and it forms an egg. 

same concept???


----------



## Old Steelhead Dude (Jan 5, 2003)

Yes just one strand of the large glo bug yarn but I pulled it though doubled, but if you can put more yarn trough the pen tip Its better (if your pen tip is plastic, be carfull not to brake it)

Good luck 
OSD.


----------



## Old Steelhead Dude (Jan 5, 2003)

Nope no other steps just remember top left to bottom right and bottom right to top left then vise-a- versa like a figure 8 
(DO Not rape around the yarn with out going across the hook shank)


Good luck
OSD.







[/IMG]


----------

